# Newbie wiring question



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

Hi all, pretty new to the boating world and wiring in general. 

I have a Gheenoe classic that I bought second hand. The previous owner installed led running lights, anchor light, and a small bulge pump to a 6v battery. The bilge pump stopped working (whole other concern, not sure how to work that problem yet).

The trolling motor and fish finder are hooked up to a 12v battery.

Looking to open up some more space on the boat, I was wondering if I could wire it all to the 12v and get rid of the 6v. Any concerns with doing this?

I’m sure there are details I’m leaving out that could help answer this, so feel free to ask - this is a “I don’t know what I don’t know” type situation.

Thanks in advance!

-Rob


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Why would anybody run 6v? I would run 12v to everything. This may mean changing out lights, and you said the bilge is out, so you'll be replacing it any way. The only issue I see would be possibly getting interference on the fishfinder from the trolling motor. I had that issue and the only thing that corrected it was a separate power source for the fishfinder.


----------



## oits19 (Nov 8, 2021)

Yes most marine electronics run on 12V systems. I would double check all the end devices (lights, pumps, etc) by looking them up and verifying that with manufacturer specifications.


----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

fishnpreacher said:


> Why would anybody run 6v? I would run 12v to everything. This may mean changing out lights, and you said the bilge is out, so you'll be replacing it any way. The only issue I see would be possibly getting interference on the fishfinder from the trolling motor. I had that issue and the only thing that corrected it was a separate power source for the fishfinder.


Not sure why the previous owner set it up like that. Not really knowing anything about it, didn’t question it at first. Now, the 6v keeps getting in the way when I run the trolling motor, so looking to get rid of it.

I was running the trolling motor and fish finder with no problems this weekend.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

oits19 said:


> Yes most marine electronics run on 12V systems. I would double check all the end devices (lights, pumps, etc) by looking them up and verifying that with manufacturer specifications.


Half-serious question: can I cut out all the research and just see if the 12v blows the lights out?

Really just don’t want to set anything on fire orcause any damage to the boat, but what’s the worst that will happen? I’m guessing the lights just become unusable, but let me know if that’s a hazard and worth the research.


----------



## oits19 (Nov 8, 2021)

Rdaug87 said:


> Half-serious question: can I cut out all the research and just see if the 12v blows the lights out?
> 
> Really just don’t want to set anything on fire orcause any damage to the boat, but what’s the worst that will happen? I’m guessing the lights just become unusable, but let me know if that’s a hazard and worth the research.


The lights or devices will most likely stop working, and become unusable, if they're only rated for 6V. I wouldn't suggest it but I can't say I haven't done those things myself before to skip the research part. If you do, have a quick disconnect on the negative side of the battery as a just in case.


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

Rdaug87 said:


> Half-serious question: can I cut out all the research and just see if the 12v blows the lights out?
> 
> Really just don’t want to set anything on fire orcause any damage to the boat, but what’s the worst that will happen? I’m guessing the lights just become unusable, but let me know if that’s a hazard and worth the research.


That is what I would do, kinda. I would still google the lights, I bet you will still be wondering why the boat has a 6v battery. You really won’t lose much if you blow a bulb that you are going to replace any way. LED’s usually have a large range of voltages that they run at. I would fuse that circuit with a 3 or 5 amp fuse, something really small. Maybe even a 1amp and test. Led lights draw almost nothing. Nothing should get hot. You are going to have to be the judge. Is it one circuit, does the wiring look good, is it tinned wire, is it fused, do the fuses match the wiring, are you going to be happy without replacing it any way, etc?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Go ahead and hook everything to 12v, should be no issues with wiring. Follow TXJM's advise and put a low amp fuse inline if there is no fuse already. Worst that can happen will be a blown fuse or led bulb.
Now, tell us about the issue with the bilge pump...???


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Rdaug87 said:


> what’s the worst that will happen?


Worst could be that it catches on fire.


----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

TXJM said:


> That is what I would do, kinda. I would still google the lights, I bet you will still be wondering why the boat has a 6v battery. You really won’t lose much if you blow a bulb that you are going to replace any way. LED’s usually have a large range of voltages that they run at. I would fuse that circuit with a 3 or 5 amp fuse, something really small. Maybe even a 1amp and test. Led lights draw almost nothing. Nothing should get hot. You are going to have to be the judge. Is it one circuit, does the wiring look good, is it tinned wire, is it fused, do the fuses match the wiring, are you going to be happy without replacing it any way, etc?


I like that idea. Is there anywhere with a “primer”on how to wire a fuse? Anything specific to avoid when doing this? I’m sure I can google it, but if you know of a place with good info, I would appreciate it.

My experience with wiring is limited to some fans and light fixtures, but I do like to do things myself, so definitely willing to learn.


----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

fishnpreacher said:


> Go ahead and hook everything to 12v, should be no issues with wiring. Follow TXJM's advise and put a low amp fuse inline if there is no fuse already. Worst that can happen will be a blown fuse or led bulb.
> Now, tell us about the issue with the bilge pump...???


Not sure what the issue is, just stopped working from one trip to the next.

My guess is I’ll have to run through all the wiring to make sure it’s all still good first. Fish finder stopped working and found that the wire had corroded at the battery terminal. Guy I bought it off had an injury that required a more stable platform to move around, and the thing sat for a while.

Any thoughts on specific issues I should otherwise work through/look for on the bilge assuming no issues with the wiring?


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

Rdaug87 said:


> I like that idea. Is there anywhere with a “primer”on how to wire a fuse? Anything specific to avoid when doing this? I’m sure I can google it, but if you know of a place with good info, I would appreciate it.
> 
> My experience with wiring is limited to some fans and light fixtures, but I do like to do things myself, so definitely willing to learn.











Wiring A Boat


Beginners guide: The basics of boat wiring. Wiring schematics, pictures, best practices and tips to get your boat's electrical systems in shape.




newwiremarine.com




Try this link. Also spend some time browsing YouTube. Don’t take everything on YouTube to be gospel. Use your judgement as some are sketchy. 
chip


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

TXJM said:


> Wiring A Boat
> 
> 
> Beginners guide: The basics of boat wiring. Wiring schematics, pictures, best practices and tips to get your boat's electrical systems in shape.
> ...


Another exercise that you can do is to trace your current wiring to figure out why it is set up correctly. The original boat wiring should be passable amd you can figure out if the added lights were done correctly. Most boat controls wire harnesses are color coded by manufacturer. Beyond that hopefully it is consistently colored.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Rdaug87 said:


> Not sure what the issue is, just stopped working from one trip to the next.
> 
> My guess is I’ll have to run through all the wiring to make sure it’s all still good first. Fish finder stopped working and found that the wire had corroded at the battery terminal. Guy I bought it off had an injury that required a more stable platform to move around, and the thing sat for a while.
> 
> Any thoughts on specific issues I should otherwise work through/look for on the bilge assuming no issues with the wiring?


Is the existing pump 6v or 12v? Bilge pumps are not too expensive, so just figure on a 12v replacement. But check all connections first, just in case. I added a second bilge to my Carolina Skiff, so now I have one that is switched at the console, the second is wired hot with a float switch.


----------

